# Instinctive Response Training Las Vegas Intensive!



## Mike Hamer (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is some video footage of some Instinctive Response Training in beautiful Las Vegas!!!! Here we are focusing mainly on stick and dagger work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkh9I-lpnSg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 3, 2011)

It was a great time!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------

